# Too much spare time now.



## vindiboy (May 1, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/6rczNd  Like you all I have too much spare time now, been sorting through old pictures that I stored on discs, great memories coming back this lot is from 2010 Wild camping in Portugal  and the west coast of Portugal, some places are now banned but pretty sure you could get a couple of nights in still.


----------



## jagmanx (May 1, 2020)

Been doing similar.
Also scanning old slides and prints
Going back to 1996 !
Family
Ski-ing
Csnals
Weddings
Mountains
And more and more and more !


----------



## n brown (May 1, 2020)

missing the place a bit today , can hardly bear to look at all the west coast pics . it was still a cobbled road first time we did it , top speed 30 if you're lucky ! some of those old vans look just the same as then , wouldn't surprise me if they were . that coast road out of Clerigo was always a favourite ,and the top road coming down to Boca Da Rio had crop where the 2 councils met ,it was tarmac from Luz and Burgau ,then just past the fort , an 8'' drop to dirt road , you never hit it twice . ta for the pics we never took many ,too expensive then .


----------



## witzend (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing all Your Pics Monte de Roche looks better in them. The water's very low now
Chicken Maries hasn't changed much enjoyed our piri piri as always


----------



## trevskoda (May 1, 2020)

I have never worked so much in my life,no time to look at old picys.


----------



## witzend (May 2, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I have never worked so much in my life,no time to look at old picys.


Say's a man with 18,285 post count


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 3, 2020)

My gutters need fixing if anyone is that bored, oh and some painting......


----------

